# What's ur experience with RFC Belfast?



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Evening all

I have been scanning through the ireland posts to see if i can get some feedback on the RFC and im just wondering how some of you ladies found the clinic was it positive experience or not even if you didnt get ur BFP are they pleasant, helpful, etc?

I think im just maybe worrying a little to much, i was meant to ring the clinic on Friday but didnt get a chance from work so hopefully tomorrow to see exactly were i am on the list - due to start Sept 2012 fingers crossed  - i should be having my tx now however the clinic lost all records of me and we have to wait again   we were told 12 months again but have now got it reduced to 6 months this is why tx should be sept

Magicbaby


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi magicbaby, i think there are mixed opinions on rfc. I had my first tx with them, found the doctors and nurses to be lovely. Treatment didnt quite go to plan cos i over stimmed but they were very nice and when i felt sick a  few days after ec i phoned and they got me up straight away for a scan. Some of the admin staff arent very tactful, they tend to be a bit rude. I spoke to a few who were really helpful but did come across the occasional cheeky mare. The issue i have with rfc is that they tend not to treat us as individuals, it is one size fits all. They dont tailor the protocols to suit our individual needs.
Really hope it goes well for you and you get started in sept as planned. Good luck.  

Emma xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Emma, im kinda getting mixed reactions from reading through different posts on here   
Not sure wot to think of it all


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Magic,

I'm recently finished my NHS cycle @ RFC & while I didn't get a BFP, I found them to be very pleasant.  The only time, I had an unpleasant experience was when I rang up to enquire about my place on the list & the admin girl was so unhelpful & rude.  I put it down to being stressed & perhaps annoyed at impatient girlies like me.


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

oopps, cut myself off there before I was done.  All of the doctors & nurses were so nice throughout all our appointments & when I rang into the nurses with a question or 2 throughout by TX & 2ww, they always rang right back with an answer.  When we're ready to try again privately, I have no hesitation to go with them as now I know their procedures etc, I'll be more relaxed about it.  Hopefully they've some good advice at the review, whenever that may be.  

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Magic,

As the girls say the admin staff can be very unpleasant... I found the nurses etc lovely but personally we wouldnt go back.. Ive had one cycle with origin and what a difference..

When we got results etc they werent discussed with us i never knew what my amh was, hubbys sa, or grades etc of my embies whereas origin took time to sit and explain all.. I know its all down to the fact that we are paying for the treatment but when you ring you dont get a snappy cow at the end of the phone..

I found my e/c @ the rfc horrendous and i would advise you to ask for sedation..

Each of us has had a different experience.

Jillyhen


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

I am going for my 3rd cycle with rfc, the 2 other cycles we have had were good.  Staff were pleasent explained everything to us step by step. Even after the 2 cycles failed they were brill, our first cycle we had no fertisilation and they second was a bfn.  We have no fault with them, although the admin staff can be a bit rude.


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

rang the clinic today to see were we are on waiting list as Dr had told us we wud be moved up due to be forgotton about but it seems we are still exactly were we were on the list -   not happy to say the least girl on phone was not helpful at all so i will be contact the dr from now on i think!!!


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Magicbaby,
how are you?
Def. mixed feeling abouts the RFC!!
I had all my treatments there and i found it all very good - yes some of the admin staff can be unpleasant but i found all the doctors and nurses lovely!! My consultant was Dr McFall but i only seen him a few times majority of the time i seen Dr Williamson and she is just lovely - 
Good luck with your treatment werever you decide!!

fi xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

so i made contact with the Dr last wk and got a phone call back a few days later from a lady apologising and telling me that my letter of offer should be with me in the next fornight   

Nerves kicked in immediatly   

Magicbaby x


----------

